# A question about free ranging...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm full of questions these past few days!! 

The chicks have been out in the coop for a few days now. I was taking two of the bigger ones out for a couple hours a day to do some supervised free ranging. Today it was so hot in the coop that I took all 6 of the oldest out and left the door open to encourage the best airflow to the 11 youngest in the dog crate. 

They did well today, mostly hid under the coop, came to us for worms and fought with the kids over the sandbox. 

How old should they be for me to be able to let them out without needing supervision. I only let them out during our daily outside time for now. Anywhere from 2-4 hours. The oldest are a bit over 4 weeks. The youngest just turned 3 weeks.


----------



## adrean1 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am wondering the same thing. My chicks are about 5 weeks, and have been in their outside coop about a week. I have a coop inside a coop while they adjust, and let them out of the small coop for a little bit every day. I'm not ready to let them roam the yard yet. Maybe it's like moms and their babies, they are ready before we are.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah know, I think it just takes trial and error. With my batch last year I kept them in the coop for about a week then in the pen for probubly another week or two then free ranged. They did just fine, I dont remember how old they were I'll have to check my pics. This new batch I have this year though is super skittish and I'll probubly wait longer to let them free range. I dont know, I think it just all depends on the birds. Oh deffinitly depends on your predator situation if you have any. 

Now I'm curious I am going to check my picture dates and see. lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so according to the pic dates my flock last year was 5 weeks old when I let them range. It looks like I let them free range on their own at 6 weeks old. hhmm lol The flock I have now is 4 weeks old looks like I should be able to free range in about a week as long as the weather cooperates and the adult flock cooperates


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome. They did well today. It was not fun trying to catch them to go back in the coop though! Ugh I am so round and its hard to bend. Luckily my 5 year old is quick! I will probably just do this supervised few hours for the next two weeks before I let them on their own. 

If I'm sitting out with them they paid me no mind. When I got up to walk around the house they followed me.


----------

